# Commentator notes - what do you put?



## ArcticFox (25 July 2011)

Hello all

Whenever I go to enter an event, I have a total mind blank when I get to the part to fill in notes for the commentator. 

Other than putting your XC colours, what do you put down?  do you make it funny?  do you only put info about your horse, or a bit about you too?  

Just wondered so I can get some ideas for future!


----------



## NR99 (25 July 2011)

Varies, bit about the partnership, ie what else you like to do or how long you have been together.  Helping out at BE events.  Thanking the helpers here today (that one surprisingly always gets read out).

Sometimes if she is in one of her phases, tell them she is Piggy short for Pig Ignorant!


----------



## Lolo (25 July 2011)

Al only does PC, but they have a 'commentators notes' section and she usually puts in that Reg is an ex-racer who she's reschooled from scratch and she's very grateful to his owner [insert name here] for letting her have such an amazing opportunity. Her aims for him are X, but as he's still so inexperienced she's just taking things as they come and in the future she hopes to event professionally. She also thanks the organisers and helpers...

It's just a bit of blather about her hopes and goals really


----------



## Garnet (25 July 2011)

I think a bit of humour is always good.  I used to put that I was a Civil Engineer during the week and lived for my eventing at weekends, as it was a bit unusual.  Whatever interesting facts you can think of about you or your horse, would probably be best.


----------



## Horsemad12 (25 July 2011)

I too find this very hard.

I don't like to put any past sucess stories incase I end up with a stop at the first fence as they read it out!!!!

I must start to be more inventive!!


----------



## AandK (25 July 2011)

Aside from my XC colours I usually put a bit about myself (along the lines of - ex groom now working in an office to fund her eventing habit) and something about the boy, usually along the lines of how long I have owned him etc and I try to add something amusing.. 
E.g. last time we were out at Tweseldown I had mentioned his dislike of the coloured poles and that I would be very happy if we had less than 12 faults.. As we only had 4, when I was at the start I heard the commentator say I must have been extatic! 
In the past I have mentioned his comeback from many injuries and also that he once won a handy pony class at the yard show, so was also known as 'Handy Andy'


----------



## MissTyc (25 July 2011)

The horse I event at the moment has a very unusual name so I sometimes write a little backstory about the origins of his name!


----------



## Solo1 (25 July 2011)

My horse is called 'In the Nude' so I usually put about how I have some unusual riding habits


----------



## Zebedee (25 July 2011)

Whatever you put please it clearly ! There's an old tale about a commentator who announced a horse as being called 'Beauty the Rapist'. only having to correct himself & announce that in fact the rider worked as a Beauty Therapist...!!


----------



## star (25 July 2011)

I'm rubbish with putting anything, not helped by the fact I enter events weeks in advance and have no idea how my previous run to that event will have gone and the ones I have done recently will be old news by the time it comes to that event.  I normally say something about being a vet and struggling to juggle work with 3 horses on DIY, that it's our first season eventing and then i get stuck!


----------



## Llanali (26 July 2011)

I always say a little about my mares name.. she is portia, named after the roman woman and Shakespeare character in a fleeting moment of high brow intention, rather than due to her resemblane to the sports cars, which will be our excuse for probably not making the time!


----------



## ArcticFox (26 July 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has a blank!  

Great ideas though, bit of history about you and your horse (not successes as I agree - you end up falling off ), what I do for work, aims for myself and my horse, history about the name and something funny if I can think of it 


Keep the ideas coming this is all very helpful


----------



## ArcticFox (26 July 2011)

duplicated message - have removed it


----------



## VoR (26 July 2011)

As someone who does a bit of commentary, keep it short, I have been lulled in to long involved notes and the pair had almost finished by the time I'd got to the end, now if it's too long it gets ignored or a couple lines get read. Keep it interesting and if possible be a bit different, can get a bit repetitive sometimes and if we're getting bored I'm sure all you guys are!!!


----------



## FlipFlop5 (26 July 2011)

Normally something along the lines of that we've had 5 seasons eventing, competed at BE & pc. Add that i've just graduated from uni and am grateful for the work my mum has put into the horse whilst i've been away. 

Had a PC ODE last weekend and the commentator is a friend of my Dad's, who happily chatted away about how often I forget tack and he is thanking anyone who has lent me anything today ( I hadn't borrowed anything for once on this occasion )  and that i'll be likely to be carrying a hip flask round with me.


----------



## ArcticFox (26 July 2011)

VoR, what is the daftest thing you have read then for commentary?  

or anyone has heard?

you can only put 270 characters on the notes section so it has to be brief.


----------

